# Goldens Born November 2012



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

OMG...so gorgeous. 

My Sage was born 11-8-12, she comes home on Thursday 12-27-12

My most recent pic of her is currently my signature picture.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Just amazing to see how quickly they change at that age.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

DanaRuns said:


> Okay, somebody needs to start this thread, so I'll do it! My pup was born 11/29/12. He comes home 1/24/13.
> 
> Just born:
> 
> ...


I can't help but notice you have the most pictures of red puppy  Just an observation.



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Vinnie's Mom said:


> I can't help but notice you have the most pictures of red puppy  Just an observation.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Lol! I counted, and you're right. There are three each of blue, white and purple, and four of red. I do like red.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Mayve said:


> OMG...so gorgeous.
> 
> My Sage was born 11-8-12, she comes home on Thursday 12-27-12
> 
> My most recent pic of her is currently my signature picture.


I'm envious. The wait seems interminable. So you're getting Sage at 7 weeks?


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Yes, we are getting Sage at 7 weeks...

The wait went a lot faster than I ever thought it would. We have tried to prepare our other dog for her arrival...but I'm not sure that they really get it until the little bugger has been here a few days and they realize this piece of disruption is here to stay...lol!


----------



## Lolita_Hayes (Dec 26, 2012)

*Ellie! Nov 1*

Here's Benelli "Ellie" she was born on the first of Novemeber.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Lolita_Hayes said:


> Here's Benelli "Ellie" she was born on the first of Novemeber.



Very cute!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Lolita_Hayes said:


> Here's Benelli "Ellie" she was born on the first of Novemeber.


Aw, what a cutie!  I love how she turns in her left front paw.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Newest picture of the Fab Four. This is today. They are just discovering eating. Mostly I think they are wearing it. Red looks like he is snorkeling in it. They are 3 weeks and 6 days old.










They are a little slow developing, perhaps because they were born a few days early. As of today all three boys weigh 4 lbs. 11 oz., and the girl weighs 4 lbs. 8 oz. They are incredibly consistent, look a lot alike, and develop all together at once.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Dana,

They are gorgeous....We weighed Sage this morning she is 8.8 pounds, looks bigger...

We picked her up yesterday and last night she slept from 10pm-almost 6am this morning...I am so hoping this is the norm, rather than the exception..lol


----------



## 4theluvofgoldens (Dec 11, 2012)

I have two that were born on 11/26/12 and come home 1/22/13. The wait is terrible! I get weekly pics of them though, so that keeps me hanging on. Cooper is the cream one and Casey is the golden.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

AWWWWW!!!! Look that them! <_Swoon!_> You're getting TWO of them??? You are braver than I am. Lol!


----------



## PeggyDL (Dec 9, 2012)

*Born 11/30/2012*









Hello everyone,
I am pretty new to this forum and am enjoying learning alot about being a pet owner. We are thrilled to become pet owners in about three weeks. The litter was born on 11/30/2012 and we are set to adopt a girl at 8 weeks. Our breeder will help us choose the best fit for our family lifestyle. Hopefully the picture appears (pups at 4 weeks) as one of these little guys will be ours soon!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

All beautiful golden pups  you must all be so excited, we are too!
We are getting a little boy who is from a litter of 10 born on 25th November  Have put a couple of photos up in my thread http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/123927-big-news-4.html
We're not sure exactly which one we're getting yet.


----------



## Chaya (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi there! Our pup was born on 11/13/12 and comes home in 6 days!!!! We're getting it right on the 8 week mark (I'm actually skipping my first day of classes for the pick up hehehe). We are leaning toward a boy, but will also take a girl if that's the best match for.

Due to bad weather at our breeder's, we haven't had a chance to visit yet . I'm literally counting the hours now!

I just have one here of them at 7 weeks, since they all pretty much look the same to me :


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

My gotcha day is 3 weeks from today. These guys are 5 weeks old.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Congrats everyone...the pics are adorable. The last few days of waiting are the hardest! I can't wait to hear about your guys and gals


----------



## 4theluvofgoldens (Dec 11, 2012)

*toys and things...*

OMG...I just keep buying so many things for the puppies coming in two weeks..I've GOT to stop. I'll admit I don't have children, and you'd think I was setting up a nursery! lol. I can't wait!!!!!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

I know, me too! It really is like preparing a nursery! Lol!


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

My boy was born on 11/19/12 and I pick him up on 1/13/13 (Next Sunday!) I can't wait. Here are pictures of the litter. I can't wait till I bring him home. He is going to be such a handsome boy!

*The night they were born*


















*Two weeks old*










*Three weeks old*


















*4 weeks old*


















*5 weeks old*


























*7 weeks old (Today)!*


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

What a wonderful series of progressive photos! But, um, next Sunday is not 1/9/12, unless you have a time machine. Did you mean 1/13/13?


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

DanaRuns said:


> What a wonderful series of progressive photos! But, um, next Sunday is not 1/9/12, unless you have a time machine. Did you mean 1/13/13?


 
Ooops!! haha I guess I AM REALLY anxious to get him! Yes I meant the Sunday on 1/13. Just updated my post - Thank you!!


----------



## PeggyDL (Dec 9, 2012)

This was an awesome series of pics! Enjoy!!!


----------



## Bbaert (Nov 16, 2012)

*First Golden Puppy!*

My puppy was born on November 27, 2012. We will be taking him home on January 19, 2013. 

Here the puppies are at one week old!








This is one of the males at 5 and a half weeks old!


----------



## Bbaert (Nov 16, 2012)

*First Golden Puppy!*

My puppy was born on November 27, 2012. We will be taking him home on January 19, 2013. 

Here the puppies are at one week old!
View attachment 126881


This is one of the males at 5 and a half weeks old!
View attachment 126889


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Roushbabe said:


> Ooops!! haha I guess I AM REALLY anxious to get him! Yes I meant the Sunday on 1/13. Just updated my post - Thank you!!


Love the weekly photos, they're gorgeous pups! You must be SO excited! We are too, we pick up our little boy the day before you get yours on the 12th


----------



## PeggyDL (Dec 9, 2012)

*Getting closer!*

We are in the final stretch. Our puppy is 6 weeks today! I spoke to out amazing breeder and she is starting to think about selection. She guides this process to match lifestyle, personality, etc. It looks like at this point, the beige girl puppy will be our match. However that can change over the next two weeks as personalities continue to emerge. It is always a thrill to talk to our breeder and get pictures.
Enjoy!
--PeggyDL


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

HolDaisy said:


> Love the weekly photos, they're gorgeous pups! You must be SO excited! We are too, we pick up our little boy the day before you get yours on the 12th


That's awesome how close we are getting ours. We will have to give each other updates on how our puppies do!!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

I don't have anywhere near that many to choose from. Lol! But one of these will be mine on the 24th. Today, I like the one on the upper right in the 4th picture.


----------



## Tazbom (Apr 27, 2012)

Ours will be 6 weeks old tomorrow so we still have two or three weeks before pickup. I am anxious for the arrival!!! 

Dana, they are all beautiful. What makes the one in the upper right your pick? It is a great picture of the puppy.


----------



## 4theluvofgoldens (Dec 11, 2012)

*A visit with Cooper and Casey*

We got to go see our babies on Saturday! They are so sweet. We get to bring them home Monday evening and i am just beside myself. It feels like we have been waiting for so long. Now all of the worry is kicking in:
1. Will my current dog (2 yr old rott/shep mix) find them as adorable as we do
2. Yes we know 2 pups will be alot of work, are we really ready though??
3. Do I have everything I need for their arrival??
and on, and on, and on....but one look at their faces and I know all will be alright.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

I love all these puppies! ❤


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I love the pics Dana, I like the one on the upper left...lots of personality on those faces...


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Oooh, Cooper and Casey are adorable! That is almost too much cuteness to bear. :--heat:

I can't wait until you get them home. Please tell us everything!  And post lots and lots of pictures!!!! 

Saturday, that's so close! We get out pup the following Thursday. Seems like forever away...


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Mayve said:


> I love the pics Dana, I like the one on the upper left...lots of personality on those faces...


I like that guy, too. Mr. Blue! He's got the most attitude of any of them. Can't wait til Monday. That's when we have the litter evaluation done, and I can finally choose a puppy. Which one will it be? I have no idea at this point.

It's kind of weird/cool that the other puppy buyers have to wait until I make my choice before they can choose their puppies. I guess I'm just that special.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

DanaRuns said:


> I like that guy, too. Mr. Blue! He's got the most attitude of any of them. Can't wait til Monday. That's when we have the litter evaluation done, and I can finally choose a puppy. Which one will it be? I have no idea at this point.
> 
> It's kind of weird/cool that the other puppy buyers have to wait until I make my choice before they can choose their puppies. I guess I'm just that special.


LOL...I like personality...or attitude if that's what they are calling it....keeps life interesting.

Good luck with your pick!!! I can't wait to see who you choose!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

1 week to our gotcha day. I'm going crazy. No, really, I'm becoming mentally ill waiting for this puppy, I'm so eager! Litter evaluations Monday (and goldenjackpuppy will be there  ). Then I bring him home Thursday. Rather than wait for the weekend, I'm taking the day off so as not to delay other puppy buyers who must wait until I make my pick before they can get their puppy.




























Which one would you pick?


----------



## Tazbom (Apr 27, 2012)

They all look great. I would ask the breeder for their descriptions of what each dog is projected to be as an adult, see which one meets your needs and desires, and see if the breeder's choice for you matches the one you like. As far as the faces go, the one on top is crying out to me, but what do I know.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

I have to agree with Tazbom when it comes to Blue boys face however Red boy was my first favorite. White boy is beautiful too. They all look like champions!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

All three of them look gorgeous.. you won't go wrong and as soon as your home you will be in love!!


----------



## 4theluvofgoldens (Dec 11, 2012)

I can't believe i have 4 more sleeps until my puppies come home!!!!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

4theluvofgoldens said:


> I can't believe i have 4 more sleeps until my puppies come home!!!!


I have seven. I envy you!


----------



## PeggyDL (Dec 9, 2012)

They are all very nice looking and I am partial to the blue one for some reason. I have no "eye" for show looks or anything like that. Just a personal preference. Good luck to you next week. We are a day behind you with our pick up on Friday and I feel like I have been "nesting" for months now!!! Enjoy and I look forward to hear who you went with and seeing pictures!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

PeggyDL said:


> They are all very nice looking and I am partial to the blue one for some reason. I have no "eye" for show looks or anything like that. Just a personal preference. Good luck to you next week. We are a day behind you with our pick up on Friday and I feel like I have been "nesting" for months now!!! Enjoy and I look forward to hear who you went with and seeing pictures!


Me too! I've been nesting like crazy, and have nothing left to get or do except bring the puppy home.

Here's a photo of my three options taken today. I like blue, too. He looks a LOT like his father.










This is dad:


----------



## Tazbom (Apr 27, 2012)

Dana, who is your breeder?


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

After having Keisel at home for 5 days now - I really wish I read up on crate training and made sure everything was a positive experience than negative. I wanted to let you all know to make sure you take the time to get your puppy use to the crate before you just force him in there and shut the gate. I made the mistake in thinking he would just get use to this 'foreign' object without preparing him for it and I got a negative result (high anxiety :-( ) 

For all of you that are about to get your puppies soon - make sure you have a plan for crate training them or securing them in a safe area. Here is a very helpful video that on of the members posted on my other thread Shaping your dog to love his crate - Clicker Training Tutorial - YouTube 
And also a few articles that you should read before he/she comes home! 
The Dog Trainer : How to Teach Your Dog to Love His Crate :: Quick and Dirty Tips ™
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ing-keisel-photos-his-life-5.html#post1968609

I'm having to undo the negativity that Keisel has towards the crate and it's taking longer then expected so I hope this prevents any other puppies going through the same thing!!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Tazbom said:


> Dana, who is your breeder?


Ridgeview Goldens in Bakersfield, California. A wonderful breeder to work with. She's marvelous.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Roushbabe said:


> After having Keisel at home for 5 days now - I really wish I read up on crate training and made sure everything was a positive experience than negative. I wanted to let you all know to make sure you take the time to get your puppy use to the crate before you just force him in there and shut the gate. I made the mistake in thinking he would just get use to this 'foreign' object without preparing him for it and I got a negative result (high anxiety :-( )
> 
> For all of you that are about to get your puppies soon - make sure you have a plan for crate training them or securing them in a safe area. Here is a very helpful video that on of the members posted on my other thread Shaping your dog to love his crate - Clicker Training Tutorial - YouTube
> And also a few articles that you should read before he/she comes home!
> ...


Thank you for posting this! I'm sorry you're having to undo Keisel's negative crate feelings, but good that you are. I'm sure he and you will get through this and be awesome.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Like father, like son?












Can you see dad in the face of the puppy, or am I just imagining it?


----------



## 4theluvofgoldens (Dec 11, 2012)

looks SO much like his daddy!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Blue boy does look like his daddy.
I'm so excited for you who ever you choose or visa versa.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

My partner is laughing at me. She says I'm projecting, and the puppy doesn't look like his father, and that we have no way to know what daddy looked like as a pup or how this pup is going to turn out. I'm so glad she keeps me grounded when I get flighty!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I still love little boy blue. But I know you are picking for show so who knows which one will turn out to be the "one". Can not wait to see who you end up with....


----------



## CharlieM (Jan 20, 2013)

*Charlie - born November 24, 2012*

Our baby was born November 24, 2012 and we brought him home three days ago!!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Awwwww, he's so cute! And he could go swimming in that food bowl! Lol! 

:--heart:


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

I took Keisel out for his first walk today.. we live on a dead end street with two Culda-sacs in the each end. I walked him down to one (probably 6 houses) and he was pooped! Brought him home and he passed out instantly - it was magic! lol He was super good on the leash too - didn't bite it or pull but just walked right beside me like he does around the house. My little shadow


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Today was litter evaluation day. We finally got to pick our puppy. Yay! It's Mr. White!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

DanaRuns said:


> Today was litter evaluation day. We finally got to pick our puppy. Yay! It's Mr. White!


Yay! Congrats! Does Mr White have a name yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Vinnie's Mom said:


> Yay! Congrats! Does Mr White have a name yet?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


His name is Gibbs.  His AKC name will be either Ridgeview's In Hot Pursuit or Ridgeview's Hot On The Trail.

We bring him home Thursday. It was hard to leave him there today. Really hard!


----------



## PeggyDL (Dec 9, 2012)

DanaRuns said:


> Today was litter evaluation day. We finally got to pick our puppy. Yay! It's Mr. White!


This is a beautiful litter! He is absolutely gorgeous. Congratulations...


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

DanaRuns said:


> Today was litter evaluation day. We finally got to pick our puppy. Yay! It's Mr. White!



Congrats Dana...when do you bring him home. It's pretty soon isn't it???


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Mayve said:


> Congrats Dana...when do you bring him home. It's pretty soon isn't it???


2 day, 13 hours, 10 minutes.

Not that I'm eager or anything.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

I love the picture of Gibbs with Theresa. ❤


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

DanaRuns said:


> 2 day, 13 hours, 10 minutes.
> 
> Not that I'm eager or anything.



Lol....I remember having that time clock. I can't wait to hear how it all goes.


----------



## 4theluvofgoldens (Dec 11, 2012)

Well we brought our boys home lastnight...I'm exhausted. Casey is a whiner when not with us and Cooper likes being with us but is great in the crate and ex-pen. Very little sleep was had by all lastnight but they are settling in well todsy.finnegan is being a real trooper and is handling the new additions well. Ill post pics when I can find a spare minute to upload them. Dana, good luck on Thursday! !


----------



## PeggyDL (Dec 9, 2012)

*Gotcha Day for our new puppy!*

A very exciting and amazing Gotcha Day for us yesterday. We brought home our baby girl puppy, Laney on the airplane and she did amazing! We took home our first choice puppy and this happened to be the breeders pick for us as well. It is pretty cool how all that works out. Laney is learning her all about her new home and is doing quite well. She is very sweet and lovable. Enjoy and will update again soon with her full name.


----------



## itsjustmisty (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi. I have a November baby. Her name is Clover, she was born on 11-20. She came home on 1-5. She's almost 10 weeks, this pic was taken at 7 weeks. She's a dream.


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

*Roxy Born Nov 2012*








Graylaurs Roxy Roller DOB 11-25-12 Awesome !!!!!!!!!!!

A year later







More awesome !!!!!


----------



## GoldenNewbee (Jan 9, 2013)

Murphy, November 17, 2012! Gotcha day, January 19, 2013. Love this puppy so much!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Murphy's a cutie..


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Gibbs, born 11/29/12, gotcha day 1/24/13. He's 10 weeks old in these pics.




























He's on the Hovan Slow Grow plan, so he's a little smaller than his siblings, right now. And he is a huge handful.


----------



## Joyb1313 (Dec 27, 2012)

*Cooper*

Our little guy was born Nov.2, 2012. He. Has been a fantastic addition to our family since we brought him home on Dec. 23. I want to show him off, but can't figure out how to add more than one picture.


----------



## 4theluvofgoldens (Dec 11, 2012)

Joyb1313 said:


> Our little guy was born Nov.2, 2012. He. Has been a fantastic addition to our family since we brought him home on Dec. 23. I want to show him off, but can't figure out how to add more than one picture.
> View attachment 148018


My cooper looks a lot like your Cooper! My guy was born 11/26. Glad to hear things are going well.


----------



## 4theluvofgoldens (Dec 11, 2012)

DanaRuns said:


> Gibbs, born 11/29/12, gotcha day 1/24/13. He's 10 weeks old in these pics.
> 
> He's on the Hovan Slow Grow plan, so he's a little smaller than his siblings, right now. And he is a huge handful.


 Danaruns, how are things going? I haven't been on the forum much lately. My two are certainly keeping me busy.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

4theluvofgoldens said:


> Danaruns, how are things going? I haven't been on the forum much lately. My two are certainly keeping me busy.


Thanks for asking!  He's a little unholy terror much of the time, but he's so cute he'll probably survive.  Here's a picture of Gibbs at the vet, today, getting his second set of shots.










Here he is with Isabelle out in the front yard today.










I so adore him. He's cute as can be, but the most independent puppy I've ever seen. He never licks me, doesn't like to cuddle, and is nothing like any Golden puppy I've ever had. But he's enthusiastic, eager, inquisitive, friendly, confident and happy. He definitely gives me the impression that this is his world and we're just living in it.

Gibbs is a lot of work, though. I can't imagine having two of him. How are your beasts doing? Are you surviving? Twice the love, twice the energy?


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

Love your pictures of Gibbs, DanaRuns!! I can't wait to get Keisel a brother later when he's mature enough! I also agree I couldn't imagine having two 'Keisel's' at one time lol


----------



## 4theluvofgoldens (Dec 11, 2012)

DanaRuns said:


> I so adore him. He's cute as can be, but the most independent puppy I've ever seen. He never licks me, doesn't like to cuddle, and is nothing like any Golden puppy I've ever had. But he's enthusiastic, eager, inquisitive, friendly, confident and happy. He definitely gives me the impression that this is his world and we're just living in it.
> 
> Gibbs is a lot of work, though. I can't imagine having two of him. How are your beasts doing? Are you surviving? Twice the love, twice the energy?


Gibbs is gorgeous. I wouldn't worry too much about him being so independent, I've read this same thing on other posts and the pups eventually become very loving. Hang in there. My two were very stressful thefirst week of so but its been 4 weeks now and things are going great. Good luck.


----------



## MyAnniegirl (Aug 17, 2011)

*Radar Luv*

This is Radar, aka Mr Independent lol. He is ALL boy, and is so different from our other golden Annie. He swan dives off the arm of the sofa, gets his head stuck in the toy box and will drag it across the room! Best of all he will put his paws on my shoulders and give me lots of kisses. Can't imagine life without him. Here he is at 8 wks and 11 wks


----------



## MyAnniegirl (Aug 17, 2011)

Missed a pic! 11wks


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

Radar is a cutie!! I love his name too


----------



## AshleyHoney (Mar 19, 2013)

Asher, 16 weeks!







He loves the mud!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

As our pups hit the 6 month mark, I thought it might be interesting to compare some notes.

Sage is about 45 lbs and her adult coat is really starting to come in. We have some feathering on her tail and a few on her pants.

She is fully potty trained, I trust her in the whole house now. But I still crate when we are gone and at night, but we are going to attempt to let her stay out of her crate tonight in our room. She can still be mouthy from time to time, and has started to power chew on her toys. Not crazy chew em up and toss em out, but I believe her teeth are setting. She has developed a soft mouth, and if she really wants something will come up and take my hand very gently in her mouth and try to lead me to it. I do not want teeth on skin, but have found this is her way of communicating a need or want. Such as last night her water dish was empty, she came up and took my hand...I looked at her and told her NO TEETH, she dropped my hand and stared at me, so I said...ok, what do you want, to which she walked over to her water dish...OMG these dogs are so smart..

We are in Puppy II and will due Junior Manners next then it's obedience....I plan on training to a CGC and then seeing where else we might go if we both continue to enjoy it. 

This puppy has captured my heart so fully and entwined her life firmly with mine. I hope the next 10-15 years with her last forever...


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Wonderful post, Mayve. Gibbs won't be six months until May 29th. He is 43.6 lbs as of today. He's in a breed handling class, but we have done no obedience work. Yet, he's the best behaved of our three dogs. Smartest, too. We no longer crate him or keep him in an xpen; he has the run of the house and yard, along with the adult dogs. However, by his own choice Gibbs still sleeps in his crate, which we have in our bedroom.

The only issue we have with Gibbs is that he is teething like crazy, now, and that makes him a little fussy sometimes. We give him frozen carrots to chew. I don't know if it helps, but he sure likes them. 

Oh, and he's a pretty happy boy. :--heart:


----------



## Chaya (Aug 18, 2012)

Ah I can't believe our babies are 6 months! Laika turns 6 months officially on Monday, and I'm getting ready to take tons of pictures to mark the occasion. She has gotten so big - 50 lbs at the vet yesterday - that DH and I often find ourselves calling her Chaya, and vice versa. It's scary how much they look alike these days...

We started agility classes 2 weeks ago, and she's such a natural (when she isn't bouncing off the walls trying to visit other dogs and people). Our trainer is amazed by her work drive, and we're very excited about what she may be able to accomplish down the line. 

We just found out yesterday that she has both a UTI and giardia . That explains why she still needed to go out every 2 hours. We've been on antibiotics for 36 hours and her peeing has stretched to every 4-5 hours already!!! I love it. We haven't crated her in months (she's crated at agility while Chaya's in her class) and she's been great except for a couple of UTI-induced accidents. She doesn't destroy anything when we're gone, thank goodness. I'm pretty sure they both just sleep. 

The bump on her head is slowly getting smaller, and we'll have to see if it'll completely disappear eventually. Her personality has blossomed - she is does everything with a goofy smile on her face so it's impossible to get mad at her. She is also a lot more affectionate than her puppy aptitude scores indicated. We love her so much!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Gibbs is 5 1/2 months old now. He still looks very much like a puppy, and only weighs 43 lbs., while his brother looks very grown up and impressive, and is bigger. I think it's because we had Gibbs on the Hovan Slow Grow Plan, which retarded his development, so he's behind other puppies his same age. This is what he looked like yesterday









(And *** is up with his coat here!? Lol!)


----------



## Chaya (Aug 18, 2012)

How are all your pups doing in terms of housetraining? Laika is generally really good (especially considering she had a UTI for who knows how long), but sometimes, right after a nap, if I don't get her out right away and she starts playing, she'll just end up peeing inside the house. I'd say this happens about once a week. It's usually my fault for trying to stretch out her pee breaks, when I know that she probably needs to go since she just woke up/drank lots of water. 

Oh, in other news, Laika chewed her first shoe today . I left our coat closet door open when I left this morning, and 3 hours later I come back to a chewed up heel. Again, all my fault, but I sure hope this is a one and only time thing.


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

I can't believe Keisel is 6 months old!! I feel like it was yesterday he was peeing on the floor and nipping my feet for attention!! haha. It's amazing how much they learn with consistency from us. I am so proud of how well behaved he is, everyone compliments me when I take him out how calm he is for a puppy. I love his temperament and watching his personality grow as he gets bigger. I keep trying to picture how he will look as an adult and he just get's more handsome each and every day. 

As far as potty training, he hasn't gone in the house in over two months.. and that time it was right after swimming and he was at the door and I didn't get there in time. I keep him in the crate during the day sometimes and he's able to be in the crate for 6 hours with no issues. It's such a big relief knowing that he's sleeping not upset and I'm not anxious about him loose getting into stuff. I know eventually I'll let him loose in the house but not yet. 

I love seeing all the pictures of all out 6 month old puppies! Make sure to take great head shots so you can put them side by side from now and then when they turn 1!! I can't wait!  

Forgot to mention - Keisel has grown the confidence to jump in from the side of the pool now instead of the first step!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

DanaRuns said:


> Wonderful post, Mayve. Gibbs won't be six months until May 29th. He is 43.6 lbs as of today. He's in a breed handling class, but we have done no obedience work. Yet, he's the best behaved of our three dogs. Smartest, too. We no longer crate him or keep him in an xpen; he has the run of the house and yard, along with the adult dogs. However, by his own choice Gibbs still sleeps in his crate, which we have in our bedroom.
> 
> The only issue we have with Gibbs is that he is teething like crazy, now, and that makes him a little fussy sometimes. We give him frozen carrots to chew. I don't know if it helps, but he sure likes them.
> 
> Oh, and he's a pretty happy boy. :--heart:


Gibbs will be 6 months on my Bday. he sure is a cutie.....


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Chaya said:


> How are all your pups doing in terms of housetraining? Laika is generally really good (especially considering she had a UTI for who knows how long), but sometimes, right after a nap, if I don't get her out right away and she starts playing, she'll just end up peeing inside the house. I'd say this happens about once a week. It's usually my fault for trying to stretch out her pee breaks, when I know that she probably needs to go since she just woke up/drank lots of water.
> 
> Oh, in other news, Laika chewed her first shoe today . I left our coat closet door open when I left this morning, and 3 hours later I come back to a chewed up heel. Again, all my fault, but I sure hope this is a one and only time thing.


We have been very lucky with Sage, she doesn't have accidents and can hold it forever, although we don't let her. She goes to bed about 10pm and DH gets up at 530....sometimes she will go out right away and other times she comes and visit's me in bed until 7am....


----------



## Chaya (Aug 18, 2012)

Laika can hold it for a really long time (13+ hours at night) when she is calm, but I think she she starts playing, sometimes her brain shuts off and goes "oops, forgot to go outside for that one!"


----------



## AshleyHoney (Mar 19, 2013)

Asher has been doing great! He was born November 17, 2012. He's matured so well and I think we are going to let him stay out of his crate at night soon. We haven't had an accident in the last two weeks and he has been on his best behavior. Here are some pictures from this week.















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenNewbee (Jan 9, 2013)

Murphy turned 6 months and 50 lbs on May 17th and he is just so wonderful and I love watching all the changes taking place as he grows. 

He is crate free at night and has been for about 2 months and although we crate during the day during work, we have started letting him stay out of the crate when we go out for up to 3-4 hours and we have had no issues, except for a paper towel which gave it's life so that Murphy would not be bored. LOL

He is completely house trained, with one accident a week ago which was completely my fault. He had been playing hide-n-seek with my step son and had not gone out in a few hours, when I hear my step son say "Murphy, No!" Also, later my step son said that Murphy had gone to the stairs to go out but when he approached ran the other way. 

Murphy has learned a lot and his training is going great. Two areas we're still working on is recall and not trying to jump when there's food involved. Anyone else's puppy show stubborn moments when you try to get them to come? We have staring contests sometimes when he's tired and won't go for a potty break or won't come back in from outside. 

Finally, we're embarking on our next big change. We just installed a dog door. Murphy loves this dog door game and is using the door like a champ. We're still working on him using it by himself so I don't have to walk to the basement with him to go to the bathroom. But, it's only been a day. 

All in all... I love this goofy, handsome, smart boy more and more each day.


----------



## itsjustmisty (Jan 26, 2013)

Clover was 6 months on the 20th of May. She was 43 pounds as of last week. She's beautiful, sweet, energetic, increasingly lovey, wild at moments, intelligent, eager to please, and a whole lot more. 

I'm really starting to see her coming into the "dog" she'll be rather than all wild and crazy puppy. She's started just lying around at our feet and cuddling with us on the sofa. Not that she wouldn't jump up and chase a ball until your arm fell off, if you were so inclined to throw it for her. 

Her training is going well. She's pretty well potty trained. She may have an accident once every few weeks. It's usually our fault, not hers. 
Basic obedience commands are down pat. However, I don't trust her recall enough to be off lead in the park. It's great around our home but I'm not ready to try it outside of her safe area. 
Leash walking is good. We're working on getting her loose-leash perfected. She's still a little sniffy, she likes to sniff around behind me a little when we walk but she's doing better every day. 

I think her biggest issue is counter surfing. I've tried spraying her with water, that just gave her the zoomies. We've tried rattling a coffee can full of coins, she just got used to the sound after a few times. I've tried the empty soda can pyramid, she just saw the fallen cans as toys. She responds well to "off" but doesn't really show much impulse control when it comes to not checking out the counters in the first place. 

Above all, she's very truly a joy. Our whole family is head over heels for her. We love our girl so much.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Gibbs turned 6 months on May 29th, so good time for a progress check.

Completely housebroken. Yay!  I think the last accident he had was April 6th, the day after we moved to a new house.

We invite him up on the bed with the other dogs and cats, but he only stays for a couple minutes, then wants to go sleep in his crate. Otherwise, he is out about with the other dogs all day. No more x-pen or crating during the day.

He weighs 48.4 lbs. and stands 19.5" at the withers. That's a little below what his siblings are at. We had Gibbs on Rhonda Hovan's "slow grow" plan for joint and bone development, so he's a little behind in growth, but catching up now. But he's got good structure and he is very sound. He had his first show weekend at 6 mos. and 1 day old, and won his class both days (see pics below  ).

Gibbs is the easiest puppy I've ever had. I didn't lose a single shoe, and he never chewed furniture or an electrical cord, or anything other than his (numerous) toys. He's so smart! Definitely the smartest dog I have, and smarter than all but one other I've ever had (who had a 300 word vocabulary, knew nautical terms, could learn individual items by name, and was capable of making choices based on verbal alternatives). He's incredibly biddable. Learns _very_ quickly. Is very attentive. And his personality is eager, joyous, confident, affable and enthusiastic. His big loves are water and tennis ball, and particularly combining the two! 

I have fallen so head over heels for this dog. :--heart:


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

He's beautiful Dana!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Mayve said:


> He's beautiful Dana!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you!:--heart:


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

*My November 4th Baby - Robbie*

Ambertru's Anticipate the Rush - November 4, 2012..... known as "Robbie"


----------



## darealsunny (Oct 9, 2012)

*Lightning!*

Hey there! I guess I should give an update for lightning since it's been 5 months since I posted anything about her!
I've had lightning since 12/21/12, and she was born November 2nd! She's gotten so big over the past 7 months, and weighs at roughly 70 lbs (67), and measures up to 22 inches from her shoulders (her daddy was humongous). 

She's been a breeze to handle, surprisingly for my first dog too. I trained her myself, and besides when her babyhood rival Hazel (my cousin's dog, 2 months older) comes over, she's entirely manageable and listens to any command I've trained her to do! The one thing I will say is that housebreaking was hard for me as a first time owner, but she's literally had 9 accidents total since she's been with me, and her last one was in February! But oh boy, I literally carried her out frequently while training "potty," as to protect my parent's investment in a luxury rug (which they casually decided to put in the most trafficked portion of our home), and she got the hang of it REALLY quick. Honestly though, she lacked the common sense of most dogs and pups while she was growing up, and would literally do anything regardless of her surroundings (she felt like running, so she would run until she was done with the feeling or something stopped her. MOST times until March, it happened to be a wall or a door). But now that I've let her play with the kids from around the block regularly (3-7 years old), she's gotten the hang of being calm and controlled before going wild (Unless someone has a tennis ball or Hazel is around, then ALL hell breaks loose). 

Honestly though, she loves her tennis balls and dragons!

To those of you who have had trouble with your goldens demolishing any and every chew toy (including antlers), look into these chewguard toys from amazon: 

Go Dog Chew Guard

She's had three of these for 4 months and none have had any significant damage aside from the tags being ripped off. 

Good luck with your "Golden Endeavors!"


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Gwen said:


> Ambertru's Anticipate the Rush - November 4, 2012..... known as "Robbie"


Almost a month older than my pup, but wow, Robbie is much more developed. And very lovely.


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

Gwen said:


> Ambertru's Anticipate the Rush - November 4, 2012..... known as "Robbie"


Wow, for a 6 month old pup, he is filling out nicely. Not leggy at all. Love his coat too, I think it makes a huge difference if you live in a colder area (Canada) compared to myself (Florida). I can't wait till my boy get's some coat. You have a beautiful boy - will love watching him grow


----------



## EmmaandMoose (May 3, 2013)

Emma was born November 3rd, 2012.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Just a quick celebration post. Little Gibbs won his class yesterday at the GRCA Western Regional Specialty Show. Yes, the wacky little previously under-developed goofball might end up a show dog after all. I'm proud of the little duder.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Awe Congrats Dana....he sure is cute. Sage would never win in conformation but we are hoping an obedience title might be in our future....it would be a coo for me as I'm not the worlds best trainer but I have determination and will....and IF we do well then my next pup will be with this in mind. I am working with an awesome lady who shows in different venues does field and is just entering conformation....she has been a huge help for me. Good luck to you and Gibbs!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

So, what's going on with everyone's November babies??? We are very inactive compared to a lot of the other months!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

We are a quiet lot....Sage is 8 months now and welcomed a new human baby nephew. She has been very busy getting to know him since the kids are staying with us for a few weeks...mommy had a c-section.

Sage passed her junior manners last week and we have a week off before we start class again. We are repeating j.m. as the next class is for the CGC and while Sage has come a long way we aren't ready and I don't want to stop going to class altogether for a few months. 

In the last month I have seen Sage really start to mature and be mostly the dog we hoped for. There's still a lot of puppy in there, which I love. It's been hot hot hot here lately so our outside is early morns and evenings. Neither Sage nor I like the heat!

All in all we are great and Sage is awesome. I can't believe how much I love this dog...she is my heart...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chaya (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi there, in the last month, we have also noticed a change in Laika's maturity level. I'm not saying she's any less energetic - in fact I think she's hit an energy spurt - but in terms of decision making outside, and listening to us because she cares about how we feel. 

I mentioned that we had some potty issues last month, and I'm glad to say they're resolved. She can go 4-5 hours between pees, and is willing and able to hold it if someone's not available to let her out. 

Anyone else's pup turn into a chewing machine? I think this is about the time their adult teeth "set in", so in effect it's almost like a 2nd teething period. She is a voracious chewer, although luckily only of her bones and bully sticks. 

We've continued in agility, and she is amazing at it. She just follows my body language so naturally, so once we got all the obstacles down, she is a breeze to handle. Now to work on not being distracted by the other dogs there...

It's heart-warming to see the relationship continue to develop between Chaya and Laika. It seems like they have a shorthand secret language between just the 2 of them. They'll do things to each other (like body-slam on the other's neck while lying down) that no way would they allow any other dog to do to them. They show each other yummies to pick up in the street, follow each other's reactions when a strange dog approaches, and makes sure the other one keeps up when we're all off leash playing in the park. <3


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Chaya - your signature pic is stunning!!

and Danaruns - congrats to Gibbs, he's so handsome.

Sammy is also a November baby and he is 8 months old next week. The time has flown by and I can't believe how much he has grown up. He's very mature for a pup, the mouthing has almost stopped (luckily his toys take the majority of it, we're getting through so many toys lol). He's also completely potty trained and has been for quite a while. 

Here's a recent photo of him


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Gibbs is no longer a puppy. He's no a dog. It makes me kind of sad.  I loved that cute and fun little puppy. Now I have a young dog that is very willful and strong and obsessed with his tennis ball.

I haven't taken any recent pics. Here are some from June 27th. I can't see what they are on my phone, I can only see the links, but I think they are all (or most of them) taken at a dog show.


----------



## Mango (Jul 26, 2013)

I see all of these pups and mine seems so small 

Edited: Forgot to add, Mango was born on November 11, 2012.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Our Foxy Born 11/15/2012(Sugar River Yukon's Golden Fox) came home 8 weeks later. Following obedience class we took her to Field Training Boot Camp, we hope to get her back by the end of August. Of course we visit and train with her, but really are ready to have her home and start hunt testing with her. She is from HR Topbrass Foxy Roxy of Sugar River JH & Choctaw's Yukon Copper Penny MY WCX**


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Mango said:


> I see all of these pups and mine seems so small
> 
> Edited: Forgot to add, Mango was born on November 11, 2012.


Sage stands 21 inches tall and weighs 55 lbs. She hasn't gotten any taller in 2 months and only gained 5 pounds in that time too....her mother was a tad above standard in the weight department but her sire was right in the standard. I expect she will fill out more but not get taller....idc as long as she is a healthy weight for her frame!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mango (Jul 26, 2013)

I have no idea how much Mango weights or height she has, because I am too lazy for it.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Gibbs was born on 11/29/12, so he's eight months old today. He weighs 56 lbs. I don't know how tall he is, but he's still not as tall as the adult dogs.

This is him yesterday. You can see in the 3rd pic that he's smaller than the adult dogs, still.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

DanaRuns said:


> Gibbs is no longer a puppy. He's no a dog. It makes me kind of sad.  I loved that cute and fun little puppy. Now I have a young dog that is very willful and strong and obsessed with his tennis ball.
> 
> I haven't taken any recent pics. Here are some from June 27th. I can't see what they are on my phone, I can only see the links, but I think they are all (or most of them) taken at a dog show.


Beautiful Golden....Champion in the making....but can he hunt? Sorry, I had to ask....


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

goldlover68 said:


> Beautiful Golden....Champion in the making....but can he hunt? Sorry, I had to ask....


Unfortunately, I will never know. I cannot bring myself to kill birds (or anything else) for fun. Killing is not fun, and is not sport, for me. When my partner goes fishing, I take pictures, make lunch, sit and read, and enjoy the outdoors. I understand that a lot of people disagree with me, but I find "sport killing" primitive, horrific and barbaric. I just can't do it, though I was raised in a hunting family. I lost my taste for killing when I was in the military and saw what I saw (even though at that time women were not allowed in combat).

What I _would_ like to do, though, is to take part in other sports that use hunting skills in non-killing ways. Gibbs has terrific prey drive, field sense, courage, focus and retrieving instinct, but I'll never find out about the rest.

Sorry.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

DanaRuns said:


> Unfortunately, I will never know. I cannot bring myself to kill birds (or anything else) for fun. Killing is not fun, and is not sport, for me. When my partner goes fishing, I take pictures, make lunch, sit and read, and enjoy the outdoors. I understand that a lot of people disagree with me, but I find "sport killing" primitive, horrific and barbaric. I just can't do it, though I was raised in a hunting family. I lost my taste for killing when I was in the military and saw what I saw (even though at that time women were not allowed in combat).
> 
> What I _would_ like to do, though, is to take part in other sports that use hunting skills in non-killing ways. Gibbs has terrific prey drive, field sense, courage, focus and retrieving instinct, but I'll never find out about the rest.
> 
> Sorry.


Hunting isn't for everyone. I don't hunt...but I am not against it if you eat what you kill or donate to a food pantry. Sage is birdie and I thought about having her do field but since I wouldn't do it with her we will try other venues....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EmmaandMoose (May 3, 2013)

The picture in my signature is the lastest that I have of Emma and that was at the beginning of July when she was 8 months. We were at the beach and I came into my room to find her snuggled up with my jacket on the bed (I don't usually let Emma or Moose on furniture). She's starting to level out in height and weight though I assume she will start to fill out over the next year or so.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Gibbs waiting his turn. He was born 11/29/12.


----------



## GoldenNewbee (Jan 9, 2013)

Wow, I can't believe The November puppies are or soon will be 1 year old! Murphy's 1st Birthday is November 17th. We're planning a small get together with his best friend, Mosley (mixed Husky) and his cousin, Chief (a Springer Spaniel). Not sure what his treat will be, maybe a grain-free cookie! LOL. What a wonderful first year for my buddy and love of my life. Happy Birthday to all the November Golden Babies!


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

I know, I can't believe how fast time is flying by either. That will be an awesome time for Murphy with his friends!!

Keisel turns 1 year on the 19th but the weekend before we are having a small puppy reunion with 3 of his brothers and one sister as well as his mom at the beach. I can't wait to see everyone and take pictures!  

Oh and also the fact that I'm getting another golden boy that should be born on November 24th.. another November boy!! haha. They will be a year apart which will be great


----------



## GoldenNewbee (Jan 9, 2013)

I just love Keisel! He is one handsome boy! Happy 1st Year BD, Keisel. Congratulations on the new November boy too! Can't wait to see photos!!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

I can't believe that they are all almost 1 either! Sammy's birthday is on November 25th


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Gibbs will be 1 on 11/29, almost the end of the month. 

I actually can't wait for him to be 2. He's got an adult's strength, size and energy, with a puppy's brain. And that's not a good thing for anything on our coffee table.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Sage turns 1 tomorrow. ..Nov 8th. Have a party planned this weekend! I shall post some pics..oh and Dana...I think the brain is the last thing to develope....sigh

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## darealsunny (Oct 9, 2012)

Hey all! Lightning Just turned 1 year old on Nov. 2nd. She's currently standing at 23 inches and weighs a little over 90lbs. She is very fit, and her dad was humoungous (24 in, 160lbs)(and her mom was "bigger than average" too (22 in, 110lbs). Sorry I don't have any pictures, as I just returned from home. But she's doing so well my dad (retired) actually begged me to leave her with him, & to leave to school alone (about two months ago)! She's having a blast, but as always loves playing with the kids! 

I'm glad to hear about all of your pups too! Please keep the updates coming, it always makes my day (especially being so far from my own pup).

Thanks!


----------



## sdshannon (Aug 3, 2013)

My boy Opie was born November 3rd and I surprised my partner with him on Dec. 23rd... We have been in love with him ever since.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

We're starting to get clearances for Gibbs (born 11/29/12). He now has his CERF eye clearance, and yesterday we got hip and elbow prelims: elbows "normal" and hips "good." Let's just hope this crash-and-burn dog holds them until he's 24 mos.! Here's his prelim clearance, hip x-ray, and a photo of Gibbs by the fire last night.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Any updates on our November puppies? Cathy, surely Keisel has an update for us. Anyone? What's been going on in our pups' lives? And post pictures, please!


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

HAHA Dana..

Of course I have updates... that's why I created a Facebook page so I can keep the annoyance level to one place 

As far as conformation goes with Keisel and how he is turning out, it's going okay. He is actually very tall which was something I didn't think would happen. He's 24.5'' tall which is 1/2 above standard for males. He is also very skinny and I've having a heck of a time putting weight on him. He only weighs about 65lbs and it took forever to get him over 60lbs which is what he weighed at 1 year. He is an energizer bunny and won't stop moving lol! I was going to wait till he was 24 months to even do clearances on him because I didn't want to spend money on the prelims if they don't even count. I will probably do eye cerf this summer though. 

I met with the breeder and a few other people to look over Keisel this past weekend and they say he just needs to add more weight and would look 10 times better. He also has no coat either right now. Also his sire didn't start showing till he was around 3 anyways so maybe Keisel will be a late bloomer too. 

I am looking for other things for him to compete in now like Rally or Field Trials till he matures more. Here are some pics of him (not groomed) the other day after swimming all weekend. You can see his chest still needs to drop a lil more.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

DanaRuns said:


> Okay, somebody needs to start this thread, so I'll do it! My pup was born 11/29/12. He comes home 1/24/13.
> 
> Just born:


Well, our dogs are all grown up now. And Gibbs just finished his AKC championship. I'm so proud of my boy. Who knew that the potato with legs in the above photo would grow up to be a great dog? 










Gibbs is retired from the show ring and is taking agility lessons, and he loves dock diving. He is ball obsessed, and even has a Kong ball he treasures so much we call it his "Precious."  He's fearless, enthusiastic, energetic and loving. So many things I had no idea about when he was born! And now we all have adult dogs, entering their prime. So, post updates of yours, please!


----------

